# Kohler Command Pro 23hp



## WoodchuckRanger (Apr 17, 2018)

I am looking for an cross reference oil filter for my kohler command pro v twin. The kohler oil filter number is 12-050-01. I saw on a few forums that i could run a napa 1348 on it? Same thread bypass valve psi. As well as back flow valve. Just 3/4" longer than the I OEM filter. Help is appreciated! Thanks, Josh


----------

